# Pay Pal question



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I just authorized PP to move money from my linked checking.

Can I request to send money before it is actually in PP? Would they send it when the funds are available, or would this be an infraction?

TIA


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

i dont think you can transfer money out of or into till the funds are in your pp acct.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

countrygurl said:


> i dont think you can transfer money out of or into till the funds are in your pp acct.


Thanks Gurl. That was fast. 

I wondered if I could set it up for Melissa, and they would do it when the money arrived - unlike a checking account where they would be mad, and charge for NSF.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

They can and do transfer money right out of your checking account without the funds being in pp, and if you dont have the funds, you bounce.

I have done transfers that way many time because I dont like keeping my money in paypal. I like it in my bank. I like paypal just for the ease of moving money around.
But I always make sure to have the funds before they move it.


----------

